# 1) Safety 2) Quality 3) Productivity



## RWTM (Dec 6, 2021)

If Target didn’t have so much outdated equipment then the TM’s would be a lot safer. The quality of work would increase and the byproduct would be an increase in productivity. I don’t see productivity increasing if safety and quality don’t increase. It’s time to stop cutting corners and invest in Targets infrastructure.
Any comments? 😁

Examples: _Laser guided aisles/vehicles, newer equipment/chargers, new mezz, more up to date software and computers capable of running such large files that the software use, fiber optic Internet_


----------



## Luck (Dec 7, 2021)

My DC has gotten a considerable ammount of new equipment this past year. 
The old equipment I and the rest of the safety team have been extra diligent about red tagging. 
Our E&F team is escalating a request up the corporate chain to automatically retire equipment over a certain number of hours (we have some equipment nearing 300k working hours that just suck to use no matter how much they are "fixed"). 
The rest of it will come when all of the DCs are remodeled eventually to match the Jersey/Oconomowoc models assuming they are considered a success.


----------



## WHS (Dec 7, 2021)

Luck said:


> My DC has gotten a considerable ammount of new equipment this past year.
> The old equipment I and the rest of the safety team have been extra diligent about red tagging.
> Our E&F team is escalating a request up the corporate chain to automatically retire equipment over a certain number of hours (we have some equipment nearing 300k working hours that just suck to use no matter how much they are "fixed").
> The rest of it will come when all of the DCs are remodeled eventually to match the Jersey/Oconomowoc models assuming they are considered a success.


300k!? God I thought the equipment we had with 15-30k hours were awful.  We luckily retired most of the ancient stuff in the last few years.  Most of our equipment outside the triples are under 5k service hours


----------



## DC Diva (Dec 8, 2021)

Target will do what Target does best.  Create another new team of merits, like ICQA were supposed to improve quality focus, when the reality will be they get paid more to stand around, not really contributing anything.  Or give their Leads (aka favored TM) more power to lord over the rest of us.  One of the newly promoted OM in our building, just promoted one of their besties to Lead, which makes no sense as this person calls out at least 1 of their 3 scheduled days every week.  But hey, if you got friends in the right places, guess you can get away with anything, even be rewarded for it.  another Lead was busted for an equipment safety violation a month or so before they were promoted.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Dec 8, 2021)

Luck said:


> My DC has gotten a considerable ammount of new equipment this past year.
> The old equipment I and the rest of the safety team have been extra diligent about red tagging.
> Our E&F team is escalating a request up the corporate chain to automatically retire equipment over a certain number of hours (we have some equipment nearing 300k working hours that just suck to use no matter how much they are "fixed").
> The rest of it will come when all of the DCs are remodeled eventually to match the Jersey/Oconomowoc models assuming they are considered a success.


Does the DC have a Property Management Leader? If not who maintains or fixes the equipment or does other similar projects in the DC?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 8, 2021)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Does the DC have a Property Management Leader? If not who maintains or fixes the equipment or does other similar projects in the DC?


yes they do.


----------



## whsDCII (Dec 8, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> Target will do what Target does best.  Create another new team of merits, like ICQA were supposed to improve quality focus, when the reality will be they get paid more to stand around, not really contributing anything.  Or give their Leads (aka favored TM) more power to lord over the rest of us.  One of the newly promoted OM in our building, just promoted one of their besties to Lead, which makes no sense as this person calls out at least 1 of their 3 scheduled days every week.  But hey, if you got friends in the right places, guess you can get away with anything, even be rewarded for it.  another Lead was busted for an equipment safety violation a month or so before they were promoted.


LOL at the ICQA getting paid more comment. All the warehouse workers got big raises and we didn't. Being in ICQA has cost me a significant amount of money over what I'd be making if I had stayed in production.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Dec 8, 2021)

whsDCII said:


> LOL at the ICQA getting paid more comment. All the warehouse workers got big raises and we didn't. Being in ICQA has cost me a significant amount of money over what I'd be making if I had stayed in production.


Was told “just because it’s an elevated role doesn’t mean you will make more” lol


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Dec 8, 2021)

Luck said:


> My DC has gotten a considerable ammount of new equipment this past year.
> The old equipment I and the rest of the safety team have been extra diligent about red tagging.
> Our E&F team is escalating a request up the corporate chain to automatically retire equipment over a certain number of hours (we have some equipment nearing 300k working hours that just suck to use no matter how much they are "fixed").
> The rest of it will come when all of the DCs are remodeled eventually to match the Jersey/Oconomowoc models assuming they are considered a success.


It will be years until they can even evaluate if those are a success or not.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Dec 11, 2021)

whsDCII said:


> LOL at the ICQA getting paid more comment. All the warehouse workers got big raises and we didn't. Being in ICQA has cost me a significant amount of money over what I'd be making if I had stayed in production.


At first, at least in my DC, we would cancel ISIs.  Only two ICQA per shift doing audits, hold report and clearing stray carton bins.   Then they added 3 more people so 5 per shift but now they have to chase down ISIs.  I'm so glad I only got back up to begin with.  I'm bored to tears just doing all the IM reports, and out of area picking and that's only when I am IM.  ICQA does this all the time.  I'd just open the nearest dock door, jump and run away screaming.
I know canceling an ISI is a quality hit but doing that vs the amount of paid time wasted for someone to run all over creation chasing down ISIs makes it abundantly clear that things looking good on paper suck real bad in real life for some sorry sucker.  Cancel it.  Done.  Order drops for it again the next day.   Boom shakalaka. PASS.  I bow out!  Like Jeff Bridges in True Grit.

The few times I did ICQA as backup, I would grab a reach truck, put the stray bin cartons around the eges of a pallet and reinstate the hell out of them and then throw them in the waterfall carts for the handputters.  I don't know if those cartons belonged in a location in that aisle.  Again.  Efficiency means me not taking four hours to do something that takes four minutes.  They know not to ask me to take all day doing something because nobody  has time for that!  Stick & move.  Stick stick & move.  I'm boxing boxes here.  Let's gooooooooooooo!


----------

